# Old fashioned? Yeah I've been called that.



## Gentlemother (Sep 20, 2012)

I think it depends on the age of the kids. 
I really do like the needle in a haystack! How about musical chairs and have a pumpkin headed scarecrow type guy occupy one chair? 

I remember one thing my mom did when I was little- she played fortune teller. She can't remember now exactly how it was done- Google could tell you- but she wrote fortunes (maybe with a clear wax crayon like the ones that come with Easter egg kits) on a paper and passed it over a flame and the fortunes were revealed. Since all of my friends were close friends she called their parents and asked what fortune would be appropriate. Like, one girl was getting a bike for Christmas and so that's what her fortune was, etc...

She also did the tray game where you try to remember everything on a tray and then take one thing off and see who can guess what was removed. You could use Halloween themed stuff.

Tell the Boy Scout story- the one about the dismembered guy complete with props.


A


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Yep, definitely depends on the age for some of those. The other thing is, how long will the party be?


----------



## ecto1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Ophelia said:


> Yep, definitely depends on the age for some of those. The other thing is, how long will the party be?


Don't know yet... I'm thinking of at least 2 hours the weekend before Halloween. The ages are going to be between 1st and 3rd so 6-9 at the oldest. Musical chairs sounds interesting... maybe make it stumps instead... Hmmmmm?


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I think most of that would be a blast for adults even... I know I'd go


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

At a Halloween party when I was in first or second grade (anyway, it was a long time ago), we played a game where one child is chosen or volunteers to be the troll-hunter. He's given a butterfly net and told to close his eyes while a "magic hat" -- actually, a brown paper grocery bag with eyeholes cut out, is placed over his head.

The other kids are sitting in a semi-circle, and instructed to help the troll-hunter by shouting 'Troll!" and pointing when they see it. What the troll-hunter doesn't know is that there's a troll's face painted on the back of the grocery bag. So he spends a few minutes spinning around in circles, trying to catch the troll that the other kids are pointing at and laughing.

And, yes, I was designated as troll-hunter at that ancient party.  Have fond memories of the game, so it must've been fun for first or second-graders.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

Sounds so fun! The kids are gonna love it!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 3, 2006)

Donut on a string was huge at my daughter's parties.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

We did an indoor treasure hunt, had a craft table area, bobbing for apples, and we made a bunch of tombstones out of the thin craft foam to use for musical chairs (only you had to land on a tombstone, not a chair).


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

You have to have the whole scary story thing. Your party sounds like it will be ablast and they will have a ball. 
The wart on the nose gets my vote.


----------



## riahobiah (Aug 25, 2012)

I also vote for wart on the nose! and a craft table -those are the best! but my favorite is definitely bobbing for apples! just make sure none of the kids are germaphobes first because then they might not bob! 
At our halloween parties at school we had to eat 3 saltine crackers, then chew an orange gumball and see who could blow a bubble first! (the saltines make your mouth dry and its a very fast but fun game!)


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

I think it sounds great. They will have a blast. That is a great age range for musical chairs. Kids love that game!


----------



## Elise (Oct 8, 2010)

I had a lot of Halloween birthday parties growing up and the activity I have the best memories of was a scavenger hunt in the yard. My mom went out early in the day and hid various things like a basket, a glass jar, a small pumpkin, etc and then gave each of the teams a list of the items. There were two teams and one of each item so you never knew if the other team had already found the thing you were looking for. We had a certain amount of time to find as many as we could. It was so much fun!


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

I think the needle in a haystack sounds great! I have fond memories of family reunions where they would play this and let us look for loose change in the straw pile. 
Maybe a potato sack race? You could call it something different like scarecrow or pumpkin... 

Guessing how many pieces of candy corn in a jar?


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Will you adopt me?


----------



## silentskream (Sep 25, 2012)

Ring toss (onto witch hats, instead of the usual stakes)?

Although i like the wart-on-the-nose idea, keep in mind that the funny part of the original pin-the-tail-on-the-donkey is when the tail ends up in silly places on the donkey.. whereas a wart won't look out of place anywhere on a nose.. even if it misses the mark.
i still like the idea though..


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

Speaking of ring-toss, last year someone on the forum made something called...I think it was called a corn hole (or something like that). It's a kid-friendly game and looked like a whole lot of fun.


----------



## Aliciaives (Sep 25, 2012)

I have had tons of kids Halloween party's. I like the donuts game, but have found when you have a lot of kids it becomes hard to do.
We also had a craft table where kids would make their own bags, for their treats. Just use brown lunch bags, and have markers and Halloween stickers.

I Say No on bobbin for apples, two reason's germs, and It messes up hair and costume make-up.

Good luck the kids will really enjoy!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

offmymeds said:


> You have to have the whole scary story thing.


I still remember the best one I ever heard. 

Teacher in 5th grade talking about how he was being followed by this deformed guy when he was a kid. Long story, kept going on, getting creepier. He's running home, door locked, and starts climbing in a window when the guy starts pulling on his leg....."just like I'm pulling on yours now". 

Best day of school ever.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I had a relay game where one person was "it" and got a halloween plastic bucket (the kind that look like a pumpkin) tied to their waist. The kids on his/her team line up and try to throw marshmallows in the bucket. I think I made 3 relay teams. I t accommodated a lot of kids. Time it, give kids one marshmallow at a time. That way they throw and move to the back of the line get a another marshmallow. Call time at 2 mins or so and count. The team with most wins. I used marshmallows because if someone got hit in the face- it wouldn't hurt.

I have also done scavenger hunts with clues. Also depends on age. 

I have also filled a bug jar with candy corn...everyone had to put a guess on how many and their name on a paper - winner is who comes closest.

Thats all I can remember for now.


----------



## lilred (Oct 10, 2005)

We played Musical Tombstones at one of my daughter's parties. I cut out black tombstone shapes with R.I.P. and musical notes on them and taped them to the backs of the chairs.

lilred


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

There's also the mummy game - teams of kids (depending on how many you end up with) have to pick a "mummy" in their group and the other kids are wrappers, and then are given rolls of toilet paper and have to race to wrap their mummy. First one completely wrapped wins. (use dollar store TP if you do this...  )


----------

